# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Fatal attraction with a plant

## Tongue Flicker

I was just browsing normally for aquatic plants and i came across this semi-aquatic plant that could be grown in moist soil and is apparently an invasive species in the US now.


It was love at first sight. I was virtually drooling on its google photos lol


A sample taken from the net:


Chameleon plant (Houttuynia cordata)





I was like, why is this plant not popular?! Seriously?! 


Me want :3

----------


## Lynn

> I was just browsing normally for aquatic plants and i came across this semi-aquatic plant that could be grown in moist soil and is apparently an invasive species in the US now.
> 
> 
> It was love at first sight. I was virtually drooling on its google photos lol
> 
> 
> A sample taken from the net:
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Neil,
This plant is grown as a beautiful -ground cover-perennial - we grow around wet areas near ponds etc.
( I live on the northern shore of Long Island- right smack in the middle of the island about 2 miles from the LI sound- of which faces Connecticut) It grows beautifully here!  I'll send you some ----If you still WANT IT! However, it's way too early as it will not emerge for at least another month.

The more light it gets- the more beautiful it is! I have lots in my yard  :Smile:  It grows in heavy shade, so it is mostly green/white.
I have to say it is not evasive; but there is no water where it grows except for the overhead sprinkler.

So your question is  *"Why is this plant not more popular ?*
There is a very good reason!

HOLD YOUR NOSE!  :Big Grin:  It gives off a very strong odor when it it touched!
Just touching the leaf will leave this odor on your fingers.
It's almost similar to a skunk smell. 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Tongue Flicker

> Hi Neil,
> This plant is grown as a beautiful -ground cover-perennial - we grow around wet areas near ponds etc.
> ( I live on the northern shore of Long Island- right smack in the middle of the island about 2 miles from the LI sound- of which faces Connecticut) It grows beautifully here!  I'll send you some ----If you still WANT IT! However, it's way too early as it will not emerge for at least another month.
> 
> The more light it gets- the more beautiful it is! I have lots in my yard  It grows in heavy shade, so it is mostly green/white.
> I have to say it is not evasive; but there is no water where it grows except for the overhead sprinkler.
> 
> So your question is  *"Why is this plant not more popular ?*
> There is a very good reason!
> ...


Huwaaat?! I think i skipped reading that part and just got mesmerized hahaha! 
Hmmm got me thinking this could be a nice hedge plant to shoo away my neighbor's kids lol

----------

